# Keeper of Secrets



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey all. I am wanting to include a Keeper of Secrets in my Daemon army because hes badass. My problem though is that aside from the head I hate the current Keeper model. I was curious if you guys had any ideas for an alternative Keeper something that looks decently Slaaneshi. I have been considering converting the Great Deceiver from Necrons to have extra arms and horns and such but he seems a bit small. What do you guys think (and no I cant afford the forgeworld one)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Wiccus said:


> (and no I cant afford the forgeworld one)


bugger I was going to propose that.

try the idea with the deciever but he won't look bulky enough for my liking


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Only suggestions I can make are either:

a) Keep an eye out on ebay for some of the older keeper of secrets models

b) Try this? not sure of the exact size, but if you're not planning on entering any tournaments it should be cool. 72mm scale so approx 2 x the height of a normal GW model, should be big enough. Maybe a bit of green stuff work to make it a bit more chaosy.

Not sure what else to suggest, but I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

or c) make your own like this guy did


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone know how tall the Actual Keeper of Secrets model stands?
I want to GS up my own, but I also want to keep it on par with the actual one, at least for size. I dont want to make him/her too small, or lets face it, too big


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

it could be a bit above your prices but try here


----------

